# Added Actinic Bulb To Counter Brown Algae



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a 6700k bulb and a colormax witch is a color enhancing bulbs witch means low kelvin. This must be my issue with brown algae.I will swap out the colormax for the actinic and this should resolve my issue. 
Before pics:








and after might also look darker because of tannins:


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Actinic lighting has low par output... which would make you think its "less light" visibly because of the spectrum, it looks extremely blue or purple. When actually it promotes photosynthesis and growth in some types of algae like Zoaxanthellae. The "colormax" label has little to do with the Kelvin rating (which is poorly represented in this case because of the spikes around 420, 540, and 620nm), those bulbs are higher in pink and red spectrum so that could be your problem.

The lower the par number, the higher the red... I would consider using 10K bulbs or even a 50/50 over just an actinic. 7500k bulbs worked great for my ODNO fluorescent setup.

Dippyeggs is the plant master, im sure he will chime in.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

So you dont think this will help with algae? I'm going to add some horwort also. What of the tank with this light on?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I think changing your bulbs to a more blue spectrum would help more...

Or swap that colormax bulb out for another 6700 kelvin and start there.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ægir said:


> I think changing your bulbs to a more blue spectrum would help more...
> 
> Or swap that colormax bulb out for another 6700 kelvin and start there.


I swapped the colormax for a marine glo. I was told it's actinic. is this right?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

can we move this to the aquatic plants forum?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Moved the topic...

From what i can find about it, yes, they are a mostly actinic bulb. They also make 3 or 4 other bulbs that would prob work better for your plants.

pictures of it now?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

the first pic is before and the rest are after(with marine glo).


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Got ya, well it doesnt look as dark or actinic as i was thinking. Let it ride for a few weeks and see how the plants do, and if it helps your algae problem.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ægir said:


> Got ya, well it doesnt look as dark or actinic as i was thinking. Let it ride for a few weeks and see how the plants do, and if it helps your algae problem.


maybe with the actinic bulb alone it would've been.I'll post pics with the actinic alone to compare.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

to "out compete" brown algae is have your plants running top notch IMO. But that requires having things in balance, nutirents,light and co2. Lastly some quick growers helps as well even if its just temporary so the slow growers can get established. To defeat brown algae AKA diatomes is to starve them out through my experience and currently experiencing them again but their dieing off. And that is like I said with your plants "running" on all cyclinders per se. Lack of light alone can be a cultprit of diatomes. Slowing/halting photosynthesis something is going to take advantage of the nutrients......diatomes/brown algae.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Some plants are turning yellow. Should i return the actinic bulb and put back the colormax witch is about 5000k?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You could, or get a higher K rated bulb... 7500, or 10000.

I would bet the actinic isnt enough light for the plants, and the other colormax is prob contributing to your algae because of the low kelvin rating.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I never heard of actinic bulbs doing anything helpful in a freshwater aquarium, including killing off diatoms (which is what your brown algae sounds like)

I think excess silica is what brings on the diatoms, and you just have to remove it, and do your regular water changes, and it will eventually go away.

I would replace the actinic bulb with a 5500-10000k bulb


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

allright, through trial and error with my own issues of brown algae/diatomes I have them completely eliminated. I did as I stated in prior post, getting the plants going top notch and got things in balance. The first thing I did which litteraly showed diatome reduction within a day was getting better Co2 saturation. I difused it better and added a BPS. I adjusted other things as fars as the plants, light and ferts ect ect. But I think the big kicker that stopped diatomes dead was the improvement in Co2 saturation. Give it a go.


----------

